# Christmas Parade Costumes!!



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

we have spent months puting together these costumes and we finally tried them on the horses today!! the parade is December 5th and the horses don't mind the costumes at all. so here they are! and no they arn't finished yet. we still have tons of bells and sparkly things to add!! and also you guys can post pics of your costumes! halloween or christmas! or any other type of costumes.


----------



## juneau (Apr 6, 2009)

Aww WaY Cute!!!!!


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

Cute Costumes!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Very cute!!!


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks guys!!! we worked extremely hard on them. and i think they turned out great for our first time sewing. and first time making costumes! lol


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw Those are so cute! Great job!! I'll have to look around for my Christmas pics from a few years ago!


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_Good job! They will look good in the parade!_


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Very very very nice! We don't dress up, lol. But you did an amazing job!_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

anyone else got any costumes that they've used or seen?


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Very cool!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute costumes! I can't believe you are wearing tshirts in your Christmas parade... last year at ours it was -30 C! I don't even know why I rode in it, it was hell for us all.


----------



## CowgirlShay (Dec 1, 2009)

Topper's halloween costume when i was on her it kinda went crazy cuz it had no saddle to keep it in place lol she was a medieval-evil-unicorn 

so it isn't as good as your costumes xP

sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

All of them including the evil unicorn are fabulous! You can tell everyone put some time into making them and it shows. Very nice everyone
I wonder if you could take human christmas socks, cut the foot out and use them on horses legs for decoration hmmm


----------

